# Ship' Magnetic Compasses .



## Harvatt (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been left the Marine Instrument Trade since 1973 , I went into
Industrial Instrumentation until retirement and still miss very much
that association with Compasses etc . I came onto
Shipsnostalgia for a period until I was taken ill and I notice the last
posting under Ships Magnetic Compasses was Mar. 2010. Does
anyone happen to know what the situation is with regard to Compasses
on Ships - Has Sat Nav taken over , Do Compass Adjusters still
exist and what Government Body Certifies Magnetic Compasses these
Days - Lots of questions to ask !!!
Regards
Harvatt.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Harvatt,

Do please look under "Ships magnetic compasses". There has been a flurry of response recently. 

Best

BY


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

At Liverpool in the early 1960s there were two compass adjusters named Barr. (Brothers, I think.) One of them was Charlie Barr, who was also an accomplished ballroom dancer - and was therefore known as Dancing Barr. (I never did see him in white-tie and tails with a number on his back.) 

Later, in the the 1970s and 80s, we had Chris Herron - a most likeable chap.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad to see you back Harvatt and hope you are feeling better.The magnetic compass is still alive and kicking on SN and, as Barrie says, quite recently a question was asked on the subject.


----------

